# what would you expect to pay for a towbar?



## Brianp (6 Jun 2007)

hi all
recently given a quote of €1700 incl vat for a towbar to put onto my car....to tow the boat. I was quoted 450 for the part, 350 for the wiring of it, and around 650 for labour excl vat. ... i nearly popped a hernia when given the quote? please tell me thats expensive and there are better deals out there. 

thanks 
B


----------



## BlueSpud (6 Jun 2007)

You could buy a tow-bar with a car attached for that price.....


----------



## petelomejor (6 Jun 2007)

Brian,

Yeah, a bit dear ok.
They are charging you over the top. The hourly rate for labour would be approx € 100 inc vat, which is dear in itself, multiply that by 5 hours max, which would, by right include the wiring ,, by the way.
The towbar should cost no more than 200 inc vat @ 21%.
A Witte or Bosal towbar should be available from a good car parts supplier, that would also be certified !.
I would check with a decent garage that is not paying for the large glass facade and the stainless steel bollards.
Best of luck


----------



## Brianp (6 Jun 2007)

thanks petelomejor & bluespud. 
Does it matter what car i have? Towbars are pretty much standard arnt they?.... kind of like one size fits all?


----------



## ford jedi (6 Jun 2007)

yes it does matter what car you have all new cars have can/tin/sin wiring systems the days of some moron clamping in to you wiring harness is gone ,but in saying that that price is unreal unless its a new merc or somthing similar what are you driving?


----------



## Brianp (6 Jun 2007)

[ what are you driving?[/quote]

the car we want to put the towbar on is a bmw 3 series 2003 model


----------



## potnoodler (7 Jun 2007)

robbery, both parts and labour


----------



## dble8 (7 Jun 2007)

is it gold plated with sat nav or something?
does it hitch the trailer its self???


----------



## ford jedi (7 Jun 2007)

try malcoms towbars in rathmines it shouldnt be much more than 450 fitted who ever gave you the last quote wanted you to pay for their holidays aswell, there is nothing special about a 3 series very straight foward job.


----------



## Brianp (7 Jun 2007)

thanks for all the posts..  
living in galway so will shop around here some more


----------



## glan03 (7 Jun 2007)

Paid  around 280 euro in Malcoms Rathmines for a witter towbar and electrics including fitting (Renault Laguna)about 2 months ago.  I had a look at a few sites to buy the tow bar and fit it myself but reckoned it was far better value to get the lot done by Malcoms. about two and a half hours.


----------



## JohnJay (5 Jul 2007)

Brian, Try this guy, he is in Tuam

[broken link removed]

I know it doesnt mention tow-bars on their website, but I am 99.9% sure he supplies and fits tow-bars. My brother used him a few months ago to get one fitted to a Pajero and it was very cheap.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (5 Jul 2007)

Looks like you may have been quoted for the more expensive detachable towbar maybe? The one that's on Mick's garage for €460. The labour is high in any case.


----------



## Adrian1 (5 Jul 2007)

Brianp said:


> hi all
> recently given a quote of €1700 incl vat for a towbar to put onto my car....to tow the boat. I was quoted 450 for the part, 350 for the wiring of it, and around 650 for labour excl vat. ... i nearly popped a hernia when given the quote? please tell me thats expensive and there are better deals out there.
> 
> thanks
> B


 

I had a tow bar fitted to an audi I owned, parts and labour inc wireing cost €480 inc vat at the  Audi dealer.


----------



## 911 (5 Jul 2007)

I recently got one fitted to my wifes 3 series E 450 incl vat for a certified unit


----------

